

The most famous companies per state (visualization) - mikegreenspan
https://alpha.app.net/tylerborchers/post/7095210/photo/1

======
jmduke
I spent way too long trapped in an internal debate of which was the more
famous Seattle company: Starbucks or Microsoft.

I settled on the caveat that while Microsoft had undoubtedly affected more
people and had a greater impact on the world, their corporate brand really
doesn't approach the ubiquity of Starbucks'. (Some of my teachers in high
school thought Windows was its own company, which I suspect to be a relatively
common misconception.)

------
jerrytsai
Wish it described how it quantified fame. Looking at Texas and seeing "Dr.
Pepper" instead of "ExxonMobil". Second rate soft drink brand trumps one of
the top ten companies in the entire world in market cap and revenue? I realize
it may not be easy to quantify fame, but it makes all the other choices
suspect.

------
jaynos
As a life long New Jersey resident, I expected Johnson & Johnson. It took me a
while to remember that Campbell's is Jersey based.

